

Suggest HN: Saving articles feature request - redcap

I really like HN, technical articles with little or no bullshit tolerated.  However, there are often so many good articles that appear for a couple of days and then vanish into the nether.  I've been making good use of the Save Article feature on the nytimes iPhone app, and was wondering if there could be a similar feature added to HN.  With the amount of good links floating around (as well as the useful commentary), I believe this would be a good addition.<p>On the other hand, does anyone have any suggestions on how to manage good links/articles?  I occasionally hear Read it Later mentioned, and there are bookmark sites such as del.icio.us.  I do find that saving good links locally as a bookmark often means that it goes into a black hole as I just don't organise my bookmarks any more.
======
jacquesm
Click on the name of your profile at the top right, then click 'saved
stories'.

~~~
redcap
I think I get that - any story that I upclicked or commented is a "saved
story"?

It's nice to have I guess, but not really the stories that I explicitly wanted
to save. I upmark HN stories that I think other people would be interested in
reading, which is not explicitly the stories that I want to save and maybe
refer to them later - that would be a much smaller subset.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok. Well, I can't make that happen for you, but better this much smaller set
to look through than the one of 'all urls' right ?

I upvote that which I would possibly want to re-visit so for me it works just
fine.

~~~
redcap
I'll upvote anything, me! Well, near enough to.

It's a smaller list, sure but the first two pages only went back 29 days - I
can remember a post several months back being very useful, no idea how long it
would take me to find it again.

If there was some way to get the whole list of links I've upvoted it might
make things easier, and if I could cull it down too that would help if I could
drastically cut down my upvotes.

~~~
jacquesm
Another options is 'diigo', formerly furl.net

~~~
mikecane
And if you use diigo, _confirm_ that something's been saved by looking in your
Library. I've used it since it was FURL. And I've found the diigo bookmarklet
will claim something has been saved when it hasn't.

~~~
jacquesm
Hey, that's weird. I've used them a lot and never saw that, did you file a bug
report with them ?

~~~
mikecane
No. How can I ever reproduce that? It's only recently I noticed that things I
knew I saved weren't there when I did a Search for them. Now I always call up
my Library to confirm.

------
icey
I have a posterous account that I use to keep links I want to revisit later.
It's really nice since you can email links to make posts.

------
dstik
I use ReadItLater in my browser and on my iPhone to keep track of stories I'm
interested in.

